# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  YouTube

## J.C.

Mi sugerencia es que se bloquee la palabra YouTube con "*******" como se hace con otros tantos de palabras; por 2 razones, para evitar que la gente se tiente de poner links de sus videos, y además para dejar de publicitar que en YouTube hay gente que enseña técnicas, ya que eso es darles publicidad.

Suerte.

PD: También se podrían agregar los demas sitios que comparten videos o revelan secretos, por ejemplo dailymotion, learnmagictricks, yo que se, hay varios, pero tampoco es tan dificil y en mi opinión mejoraría mucho.

----------


## letang

Pues yo voto por que no.
La censura sólo provoca morbo, y ver algo censurado despierta el interés de saber qué ponía ahí e intentar averiguarlo.

Además, eso de los asteriscos no provoca más que molestias al leer.
Prefiero leer un mensaje con faltas ortográficas que uno cifrado entre asteriscos.

Y ya no hablemos de que no se puede usar la Cú y la Cá sueltas para hablar de esos naipes(la reina y el rey), es un lío tremendo querer explicar algo porque no hay manera de evitar los asteriscos.

Al igual que cuando escribes el nombre "Iñaqui" (con Cá que es como se debe escribir).

Yo eliminaría todos esos asteriscos y, a quien escriba excesivamente mal, un aviso para que corrija su escritura, y si reitera, una leve amonestación.

----------


## Melnikov

La verdad es que estoy totalmente de acuerdo con letang, lo de los asteriscos es una molestia al leer y, además, quien quiera escribir youtube lo escribira aunque diferente, véase Y_o_u_T_u_b_e o similares.

Comprendo el motivo, me revienta ver un efecto explicado, bueno, "destripado" sería la palabra en la mayoría de los casos...
Y es que es tan fácil encontrar videos así que censurar la palabra no creo que cambie nada.

----------


## Jeff

No se puede generalizar y prohibir una pagina web porque unos cuantos exponen secretos de magia, cuanto en youtube se puede apreciar y disfrutar de un monton de actuaciones de excelentes magos y ademas de videos de promocion de buenos aficionados y magos profesional.

¡Nos vemos en el espejo!

----------


## angelilliks

Yo lo que haría sería quitar toda la censura en asteriscos, no fue una gran idea de esas que dices, le vas a hacer la vida más facil a alguien o va a mejorar algo en algo.

----------


## Tanke_magiko

Por lo a mi me pareze a muchos mas videos de trucos bastante buenos, que de trucos con su revelacion, y aparte lo trucos que hay que revelan suelen ser simples

un saludo, Tanke

----------


## PDR0

:? Creo, que con censurar no se consigue nada, de todos modos somos muchas las personas interesadas en la magia que queremos aprender, aunque sea de estas personas q algunos critican.

De echo el secretismo que había en la magia es lo que ha echo, que mi afición desde niño fuese truncada, ya que no había internet y los libros de magia eran un poco espesos e incomprensibles para algunos.

Por eso creo que los aficionados deben de encontrar donde les expliquen para hacer sus pinitos, y crear con lo que se aprende nuevas ilusiones, que creo que es de lo que se trata.

Algunos tienen la suerte de tener donde poder estudiar magia, pero otros no podemos simplemente porque en nuestra provincia en mi caso isla no tengamos escuelas de magia como la de Ana Tamariz por ejemplo.

gracias por vuestra comprensión

----------


## MagNity

la mayoria no tienen escuelas o desconocian de ello, si eso fuese como tu dices, mi padre no hubiese sido mago, ni todos los de su epoca donde la facilidad de comprar libros no era tal, te hablo de gente de 68 años y más... 
el tema es que cuando un jeugo se da a conocer al público, este deja de gustar de la magia, porque ya no es tal. Por lo tanto hemos de permanecer con cierto secretismo por el bien de la misma y sino mira lo que está pasando en los institutos, en youtube o en este mismo foro, donde gente de 15 y 16 años (evidentemente no todos son así) solo quieren hacer "trucos", por Dios, "truqueros", para ser el más,... para ligar para lo que uno quiera, y encima se dignan a presentarlo con 10 minutos de ensayo cuando cualquiera de nosotros tardamos muchisimo más y seguro que a veces aun nos parece pronto.

si tu crees que los videos que se ven en youtube de un niño explicando un truco, te has quedado con un 10% del juego y mal realizado encima.
Verás que la Magia es mucho más y que en la interpretació está el arte,...xD

Animos y con simpatia,..xD

----------


## SIGLATTI

Hola PDRO, muchos de nosotros no hemos ido a escuelas de magia, muchos somos autodidactas, pero las cosas no se pueden dar masticadas y mucho menos, cuando la base es la ilusión, es como una fiesta sorpresa anunciada, ¿donde esta la sorpresa?, en este caso dejarian de existir estas fiestas ¿queremos que ocurra lo mismo con la magia? Un poco de esfuerzo o un poco mas en tu caso (que tambien te entiendo) es lo minimo que nos pide el ilusionismo, yo estoy dispuesto a pagar ese esfuerzo (precio)...y creo que todos los que estamos en este mundo. Todos hemos pensado como tu al empezar en esto, al menos los que vamos con buenas intenciones, pero piensa que no todo el mundo tiene esas intenciones, cuando llevas un tiempo te das cuenta que esos videos, hacen mas daño al profano (publico) que a nosotros mismos, se ha de mantener la ilusion.
Un saludo.

----------


## nodrius

tampoco hay que olvidar que muchos de los videos del festival de magiapotagia los ponen por youtube, con lo cual se se censura no se podrian poner los enlaces desde el foro

Un saludo

----------


## MagNity

eso es,... publicar un juego bien realizado en youtube no es malo,... 
publicar un juego con bajo dominio en el si es perjudicial y no vale la excusa de que es para aprender,... uno ve sus errores y colgar estos en internet no es la mejor forma de trabajar la magia, un juego mal realizado es parecido a un juego revelado (ojo, he dicho parecido, no igual...)
revelar un juego en youtube no es traicionar al mago, es traïcionar a la gente y a la inocencia, que en el fondo es uno de los bienes más preciados que poseemos la humanidad (por desgracia cada vez menos)

----------


## rodrigo_vda

de hecho, aunque se censure, se pueden hacer enlaces a otras páginas sin necesidad de escribirlas, por ejemplo, un enlace a magiapotagia podría ponerse así:
Clica aquí para llegar a la página principal de magiapotagia
Fíjate que no se ve en el enlace la palabra magiapotagia y en caso de que estuviera censurada no se sustituiría nada y el enlace seguiría funcionando.

----------


## PDR0

:Smile1:  hola de nuevo estoy de acuerdo con todos, pero con esos pequeños trucos mal presentado yo he retomado de nuevo una afición que nació en mi desde niño y tenia olvidada. gracias a ello pues tengo unas pequeñas rutinas o trucos perdonarme si lo digo incorrectamente aún no conozco mucho el argot. y bueno aunque pienso que es tarde para mi para llegar a ser un buen ilusionista, como aficionado si es que hago cosas en fiestas y cumpleaños de mis amigos, familiares, etc.... y prometo que ensayo mucho para no quedar mal, incluso intento técnicas de misdireccion y todo lo que voy escuchando y leyendo acerca de la magia


 Muchas gracias por vuestras opiniones.

                       UN SALUDO

----------


## agulean

si van a censurar youtube que en lugar de los * que ponga "otra tienda", sería mas divertido.

"Oye en otra tienda 1:23 cyril takayama hace la penetración del salero en la mesa de vidrio"  :P

----------


## Dantestorm

Mira, esto es como todo.
Youtube no tiene la culpa de sus vídeos. La culpa la tienen los que los ven.

Quien ve un truco desvelado por youtube puede ser como PDR0, que al verlo explicado, lo practica, lo analiza, y sabe aprovecharlo.
Pero también hay personas, (capullos, hablando claro y mal), que nada más ver el truco, sin crear un juego adecuado ni trabajar la presentación, llegan y van realizándolo a sus colegas.

El peligro es que así hay muchos, y cuando un "truco inofensivo colgado en youtube", se convierte en "un secreto mágico de juegos conocidos y/o usados por magos", en cualquier actuación de un mago puede llegar un gracioso y reventarte los trucos.

Y la verdad es que fastidia bastante.

----------

